# Transformer issue



## MercerMike (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello all, I have a question about a transformer I have, a Model Rectifier Corp (MRC) Tech 4 - 260. I actually have 3 of these but only 1 has an issue. When you turn the transformer on at the slide switch, the train immediatly starts to run even though the throttle (speed ?) control is still on "0". Irregardless as to what the speed setting is, it just runs at the same slow speed. Train will run for at a slow speed for awhile, so far the only way I have found to stop is is to put the knob on 40 or 50 and let train go running at slow speed and a very short time later train will speed up and you can control it as normal. Momentum switch is set on off. I have tried other engines and it does the same for all. Any thoughts or help will be appreciated, Thank you, Mike


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

Sounds like a bad speed control "potentiometer". You could sent it to MRC for repairs or try to repair it yourself.


----------

